
Why open source has reach, but no influence - gmays
http://steveburge.com/blog/open-source-communities-are-asking-the-wrong-questions/
======
payne92
I have a hard time with the implication, "no influence".

20 years ago you had to buy nearly every component of your deployment stack,
including your development tools. A SQL database license could easily run you
six or seven figures.

Open source has wrecked all of that.

------
hawsome
Does this apply to stuff like React? I'm not quite sure where I'd be losing if
I use React in my apps.

